# Banshee bungee 20ft. cable



## xB01S0NxBARRYx (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey guys, i recently stumbled upon the wonderful Banshee Bungee (which im sure you all have heard of.) I got tired of building drop ins only to have me go 5ft so the banshee bungee is what im looking at now? Here's my question: Can you use the 20 ft bungee in smaller spaces like the 10 ft? I want the power (and length) of the 20 ft but I would also like to be able to use it in smaller spaces effectively without spending money on both the 20 and the 10. If it can, then im definitely buying this!

Thanks


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Tie it only using half the cord to get your 10' section


----------

